# Larger iPad Coming?



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

http://www.bloggingstocks.com/2010/08/17/is-a-seven-inch-ipad-on-the-way/


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

This would actually be smaller. The current one is 9.0 inches or therabouts. =)


----------



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

I believe Apple already makes larger iPads. They're called Macbooks.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

darthjoey said:


> I believe Apple already makes larger iPads. They're called Macbooks.


Nah, Macbooks can run useful applications (or even whole operating systems) not approved by apple, print, and output high-resolution digital video.


----------

